# Is this a Irritan???



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

i was looking at aquascape and it looks alot like the irritan....










they both got the yellow fin and all...


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

how big is it... kinda looks like my rhom..but only if its like 2 inches i would say that...but im a noob so i dont know much


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

my lil guy is about 2 inches big. maybe alil more......that pic from aquascape is the 2 inch irritan. 
http://www.aquascapeonline.com/store/scrip...?idCategory=127


----------



## Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

Well...look at the spotting. Not the same.









Probably compressus or altuvie.


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

Sam said:


> Well...look at the spotting. Not the same.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh....hm...wonder which one is more dangerous.....anyway close the thread, thanks!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Yup...not an irritans.

Closed.


----------

